# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x754a0bd8, pid=680, tid=848



## Sparcey (21. Feb 2015)

Wenn ich ein Spiel starten will kommt folgender code, was kann ich da machen ?

und das Spiel(Minecraft) erzeugt folgenden log
########################################################
Native Launcher Version: 51
Operating System: Windows 7 SP1
Application Hash: b06079c75cb616544a6dbf83108db9a3265e1242
Java Version: 1.8.0_25
x64: 0
Starting download of: https://launchermeta.mojang.com/mc/launcher.json
Created pFile
Content length is 0030B4B0
Got 200 from server
Download successful
Started application ".\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\java.exe" -cp "game\launcher.jar" net.minecraft.launcher.Main
Application still running, assuming all's fine.





```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x754a0bd8, pid=680, tid=848
#
# JRE version: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (8.0_25-b18) (build 1.8.0_25-b18)
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (25.25-b02 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [KERNELBASE.dll+0x30bd8]
#
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   [url=http://bugreport.sun.com/bugreport/crash.jsp]HotSpot Virtual Machine Error Reporting Page[/url]
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x148ccc00):  JavaThread "JavaFX Application Thread" [_thread_in_native, id=848, stack(0x17d90000,0x17de0000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x1994676b

Registers:
EAX=0x186bdc28, EBX=0x00003f08, ECX=0x17dd4504, EDX=0x1994676a
ESP=0x17dd4450, EBP=0x17dd4464, ESI=0x17dd44f8, EDI=0x19927168
EIP=0x754a0bd8, EFLAGS=0x00010293

Top of Stack: (sp=0x17dd4450)
0x17dd4450:   00000001 17dd44f8 00003f08 19927168
0x17dd4460:   00000000 17dd44a0 754869bc 186bdc28
0x17dd4470:   17dd44f8 17dd44fa 17dd4504 17dd4506
0x17dd4480:   00003f08 17dd44c4 00000400 0000000b
0x17dd4490:   0000fb01 00003e19 186bdc28 00000000
0x17dd44a0:   17dd44cc 5cc0fb1d 00000000 00000400
0x17dd44b0:   17dd44f8 00000000 17dd4504 00000002
0x17dd44c0:   17dd44cb 00000000 3fb627dc 17dd4508 

Instructions: (pc=0x754a0bd8)
0x754a0bb8:   84 2f 01 00 00 3b 75 10 0f 83 b3 5e fe ff 3b 4d
0x754a0bc8:   18 0f 83 a1 5e fe ff 0f b7 16 8b 7d f8 8d 14 57
0x754a0bd8:   66 0f b6 5a 01 84 db 74 32 8d 79 01 3b 7d 18 72
0x754a0be8:   06 83 65 24 00 eb 7f 88 19 0f b7 16 8b 5d f8 8a 


Register to memory mapping:

EAX=0x186bdc28 is an unknown value
EBX=0x00003f08 is an unknown value
ECX=0x17dd4504 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x148ccc00
EDX=0x1994676a is an unknown value
ESP=0x17dd4450 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x148ccc00
EBP=0x17dd4464 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x148ccc00
ESI=0x17dd44f8 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x148ccc00
EDI=0x19927168 is an unknown value


Stack: [0x17d90000,0x17de0000],  sp=0x17dd4450,  free space=273k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [KERNELBASE.dll+0x30bd8]
C  [KERNELBASE.dll+0x169bc]
C  [dwrite.dll+0xafb1d]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x5e168]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x5ec71]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x5f1e4]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x5f29d]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x7b5ca]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x85d2a]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x84aa9]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x1ffde]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x8530c]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x85227]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x84a60]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x7b7c4]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x25de8]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x25f09]
C  [dwrite.dll+0x2bf7a]
C  [javafx_font.dll+0x3619]
j  com.sun.javafx.font.directwrite.IDWriteFont.CreateFontFace()Lcom/sun/javafx/font/directwrite/IDWriteFontFace;+4
j  com.sun.javafx.font.directwrite.DWFontFile.createFontFace()Lcom/sun/javafx/font/directwrite/IDWriteFontFace;+108
j  com.sun.javafx.font.directwrite.DWFontFile.<init>(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;IZZZZ)V+17
j  com.sun.javafx.font.directwrite.DWFactory.createFontFile(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;IZZZZ)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/PrismFontFile;+15
j  com.sun.javafx.font.PrismFontFactory.createFontResource(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;ZZZZ)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/PrismFontFile;+101
j  com.sun.javafx.font.PrismFontFactory.createFontResource(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/PrismFontFile;+7
j  com.sun.javafx.font.PrismFontFactory.getFontResource(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/PrismFontFile;+124
j  com.sun.javafx.font.PrismFontFactory.getFontResource(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;Z)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/FontResource;+155
j  com.sun.javafx.font.LogicalFont.getSlotResource(I)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/FontResource;+103
j  com.sun.javafx.font.CompositeGlyphMapper.getSlotMapper(I)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/CharToGlyphMapper;+58
j  com.sun.javafx.font.CompositeGlyphMapper.convertToGlyph(I)I+17
j  com.sun.javafx.font.CompositeGlyphMapper.getGlyphCode(I)I+38
j  com.sun.javafx.font.CharToGlyphMapper.charsToGlyphs(II[C[II)V+122
j  com.sun.javafx.font.CharToGlyphMapper.charsToGlyphs(I[C[I)V+6
j  com.sun.javafx.webkit.prism.WCFontImpl.getGlyphCodes([C)[I+25
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0x147285]
V  [jvm.dll+0x20d19e]
V  [jvm.dll+0x14731e]
V  [jvm.dll+0xd0b97]
V  [jvm.dll+0xd258c]
C  [jfxwebkit.dll+0x639c8e]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  com.sun.javafx.font.directwrite.OS.CreateFontFace(J)J+0
j  com.sun.javafx.font.directwrite.IDWriteFont.CreateFontFace()Lcom/sun/javafx/font/directwrite/IDWriteFontFace;+4
j  com.sun.javafx.font.directwrite.DWFontFile.createFontFace()Lcom/sun/javafx/font/directwrite/IDWriteFontFace;+108
j  com.sun.javafx.font.directwrite.DWFontFile.<init>(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;IZZZZ)V+17
j  com.sun.javafx.font.directwrite.DWFactory.createFontFile(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;IZZZZ)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/PrismFontFile;+15
j  com.sun.javafx.font.PrismFontFactory.createFontResource(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;ZZZZ)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/PrismFontFile;+101
j  com.sun.javafx.font.PrismFontFactory.createFontResource(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/PrismFontFile;+7
j  com.sun.javafx.font.PrismFontFactory.getFontResource(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/PrismFontFile;+124
j  com.sun.javafx.font.PrismFontFactory.getFontResource(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;Z)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/FontResource;+155
j  com.sun.javafx.font.LogicalFont.getSlotResource(I)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/FontResource;+103
j  com.sun.javafx.font.CompositeGlyphMapper.getSlotMapper(I)Lcom/sun/javafx/font/CharToGlyphMapper;+58
j  com.sun.javafx.font.CompositeGlyphMapper.convertToGlyph(I)I+17
j  com.sun.javafx.font.CompositeGlyphMapper.getGlyphCode(I)I+38
j  com.sun.javafx.font.CharToGlyphMapper.charsToGlyphs(II[C[II)V+122
j  com.sun.javafx.font.CharToGlyphMapper.charsToGlyphs(I[C[I)V+6
j  com.sun.javafx.webkit.prism.WCFontImpl.getGlyphCodes([C)[I+25
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
j  com.sun.webkit.Timer.twkFireTimerEvent()V+0
j  com.sun.webkit.Timer.fireTimerEvent(J)V+45
j  com.sun.webkit.Timer.notifyTick()V+25
j  javafx.scene.web.WebEngine$PulseTimer.lambda$static$44()V+3
j  javafx.scene.web.WebEngine$PulseTimer$$Lambda$113.pulse()V+0
j  com.sun.javafx.tk.Toolkit.lambda$runPulse$28(Lcom/sun/javafx/tk/TKPulseListener;)Ljava/lang/Void;+1
j  com.sun.javafx.tk.Toolkit$$Lambda$142.run()Ljava/lang/Object;+4
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
j  java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Ljava/security/PrivilegedAction;Ljava/security/AccessControlContext;)Ljava/lang/Object;+0
j  com.sun.javafx.tk.Toolkit.runPulse(Lcom/sun/javafx/tk/TKPulseListener;Ljava/security/AccessControlContext;)V+21
j  com.sun.javafx.tk.Toolkit.firePulse()V+191
j  com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.pulse(Z)V+87
j  com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.pulse()V+2
j  com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.lambda$runToolkit$363()V+1
j  com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit$$Lambda$57.run()V+4
j  com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run()V+4
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
j  com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Ljava/lang/Runnable;)V+0
j  com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$141(Ljava/lang/Runnable;)V+7
j  com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication$$Lambda$53.run()V+8
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x149a4000 JavaThread "Prism Font Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2668, stack(0x1c340000,0x1c390000)]
  0x149a3400 JavaThread "URL-Loader-13" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2676, stack(0x1ad20000,0x1ad70000)]
  0x149a2c00 JavaThread "URL-Loader-12" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5704, stack(0x1ac90000,0x1ace0000)]
  0x1499e000 JavaThread "URL-Loader-11" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5864, stack(0x1aa90000,0x1aae0000)]
  0x1499dc00 JavaThread "URL-Loader-10" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1080, stack(0x1abf0000,0x1ac40000)]
  0x149a2800 JavaThread "URL-Loader-9" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5764, stack(0x19f70000,0x19fc0000)]
  0x149a2000 JavaThread "URL-Loader-8" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4580, stack(0x1ab60000,0x1abb0000)]
  0x149a1800 JavaThread "URL-Loader-7" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5568, stack(0x1ab10000,0x1ab60000)]
  0x149a1400 JavaThread "URL-Loader-6" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4552, stack(0x16df0000,0x16e40000)]
  0x149a0c00 JavaThread "URL-Loader-5" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4548, stack(0x1a980000,0x1a9d0000)]
  0x149a0800 JavaThread "URL-Loader-4" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5512, stack(0x1aa30000,0x1aa80000)]
  0x149a0000 JavaThread "URL-Loader-3" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5492, stack(0x19990000,0x199e0000)]
  0x1499fc00 JavaThread "URL-Loader-2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5520, stack(0x196f0000,0x19740000)]
  0x1499f400 JavaThread "URL-Loader-1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4332, stack(0x16da0000,0x16df0000)]
  0x1499ec00 JavaThread "Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5352, stack(0x16970000,0x169c0000)]
  0x1499e800 JavaThread "Keep-Alive-Timer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5376, stack(0x169e0000,0x16a30000)]
  0x1499d400 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=2976, stack(0x018b0000,0x01900000)]
  0x1499d000 JavaThread "pool-2-thread-1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1556, stack(0x19790000,0x197e0000)]
  0x1499c800 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2136, stack(0x18cf0000,0x18d40000)]
  0x14972000 JavaThread "Thread-9" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2392, stack(0x18310000,0x18360000)]
  0x14905400 JavaThread "Thread-8" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3192, stack(0x18d60000,0x18db0000)]
=>0x148ccc00 JavaThread "JavaFX Application Thread" [_thread_in_native, id=848, stack(0x17d90000,0x17de0000)]
  0x148dd400 JavaThread "Thread-7" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1888, stack(0x18590000,0x185e0000)]
  0x14844400 JavaThread "QuantumRenderer-0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=440, stack(0x183c0000,0x18410000)]
  0x147da800 JavaThread "D3D Screen Updater" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2000, stack(0x17e60000,0x17eb0000)]
  0x147c3c00 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=4160, stack(0x14340000,0x14390000)]
  0x14776400 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2072, stack(0x14c80000,0x14cd0000)]
  0x14773400 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=5196, stack(0x153e0000,0x15430000)]
  0x14772800 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3100, stack(0x15060000,0x150b0000)]
  0x14743c00 JavaThread "AsyncAppender-Async" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4368, stack(0x150f0000,0x15140000)]
  0x140bf800 JavaThread "Service Thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2336, stack(0x14560000,0x145b0000)]
  0x140b7400 JavaThread "C1 CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2720, stack(0x144c0000,0x14510000)]
  0x140c9000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2544, stack(0x14420000,0x14470000)]
  0x140c6000 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2816, stack(0x14470000,0x144c0000)]
  0x1407fc00 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2340, stack(0x14390000,0x143e0000)]
  0x1407ac00 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2296, stack(0x14280000,0x142d0000)]

Other Threads:
  0x14076000 VMThread [stack: 0x142e0000,0x14330000] [id=2248]
  0x140c0c00 WatcherThread [stack: 0x14510000,0x14560000] [id=3000]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap:
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 6874K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K,  96% used [0x03c00000, 0x0426dc10, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  35% used [0x042b0000, 0x042f8ea8, 0x04380000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x04380000, 0x04380000, 0x04450000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14959K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09febff0, 0x09fec000, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19949K, capacity 20395K, committed 20480K, reserved 20864K

Card table byte_map: [0x01290000,0x01320000] byte_map_base: 0x01272000

Polling page: 0x00190000

CodeCache: size=32768Kb used=2618Kb max_used=2628Kb free=30149Kb
 bounds [0x01bd0000, 0x01e68000, 0x03bd0000]
 total_blobs=1690 nmethods=1242 adapters=379
 compilation: enabled

Compilation events (10 events):
Event: 11.632 Thread 0x140b7400 1255             com.sun.javafx.font.FontFileReader$Buffer::getChar (45 bytes)
Event: 11.633 Thread 0x140b7400 nmethod 1255 0x01e5ef88 code [0x01e5f080, 0x01e5f160]
Event: 11.633 Thread 0x140b7400 1256   !         com.sun.javafx.font.PrismFontFile::getAdvance (159 bytes)
Event: 11.634 Thread 0x140b7400 nmethod 1256 0x01e5f248 code [0x01e5f380, 0x01e5f7b8]
Event: 11.662 Thread 0x140b7400 1257             com.sun.javafx.font.CMap$CMapFormat4::<init> (314 bytes)
Event: 11.664 Thread 0x140b7400 nmethod 1257 0x01e5fb08 code [0x01e5fcf0, 0x01e6043c]
Event: 11.671 Thread 0x140b7400 1258             java.lang.Thread::interrupted (8 bytes)
Event: 11.671 Thread 0x140b7400 nmethod 1258 0x01e60c88 code [0x01e60d80, 0x01e60e1c]
Event: 11.771 Thread 0x140b7400 1259             javax.swing.RepaintManager::currentManager (37 bytes)
Event: 11.771 Thread 0x140b7400 nmethod 1259 0x01e60e88 code [0x01e60fb0, 0x01e61104]

GC Heap History (10 events):
Event: 9.738 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=52 (full 2):
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 6961K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K,  98% used [0x03c00000, 0x0429d678, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  22% used [0x04380000, 0x043af138, 0x04450000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x042b0000, 0x042b0000, 0x04380000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14956K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09feb268, 0x09feb400, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19771K, capacity 20233K, committed 20352K, reserved 20864K
Event: 9.739 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=53 (full 2):
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 190K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K,   0% used [0x03c00000, 0x03c00000, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  22% used [0x042b0000, 0x042dfba0, 0x04380000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x04380000, 0x04380000, 0x04450000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14956K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09feb268, 0x09feb400, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19771K, capacity 20233K, committed 20352K, reserved 20864K
}
Event: 9.741 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=53 (full 2):
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 6877K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K,  97% used [0x03c00000, 0x04287ab0, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  22% used [0x042b0000, 0x042dfba0, 0x04380000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x04380000, 0x04380000, 0x04450000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14956K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09feb268, 0x09feb400, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19771K, capacity 20233K, committed 20352K, reserved 20864K
Event: 9.742 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=54 (full 2):
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 191K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K,   0% used [0x03c00000, 0x03c00000, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  23% used [0x04380000, 0x043aff28, 0x04450000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x042b0000, 0x042b0000, 0x04380000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14958K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09feb930, 0x09feba00, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19771K, capacity 20233K, committed 20352K, reserved 20864K
}
Event: 9.744 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=54 (full 2):
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 6979K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K,  99% used [0x03c00000, 0x042a0f00, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  23% used [0x04380000, 0x043aff28, 0x04450000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x042b0000, 0x042b0000, 0x04380000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14958K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09feb930, 0x09feba00, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19771K, capacity 20233K, committed 20352K, reserved 20864K
Event: 9.745 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=55 (full 2):
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 202K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K,   0% used [0x03c00000, 0x03c00000, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  24% used [0x042b0000, 0x042e2a50, 0x04380000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x04380000, 0x04380000, 0x04450000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14958K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09feb930, 0x09feba00, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19771K, capacity 20233K, committed 20352K, reserved 20864K
}
Event: 9.747 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=55 (full 2):
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 6885K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K,  97% used [0x03c00000, 0x04286a20, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  24% used [0x042b0000, 0x042e2a50, 0x04380000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x04380000, 0x04380000, 0x04450000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14958K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09feb930, 0x09feba00, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19771K, capacity 20233K, committed 20352K, reserved 20864K
Event: 9.748 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=56 (full 2):
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 196K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K,   0% used [0x03c00000, 0x03c00000, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  23% used [0x04380000, 0x043b1008, 0x04450000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x042b0000, 0x042b0000, 0x04380000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14958K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09feb930, 0x09feba00, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19771K, capacity 20233K, committed 20352K, reserved 20864K
}
Event: 9.918 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=56 (full 2):
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 7044K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K, 100% used [0x03c00000, 0x042b0000, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  23% used [0x04380000, 0x043b1008, 0x04450000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x042b0000, 0x042b0000, 0x04380000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14958K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09feb930, 0x09feba00, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19785K, capacity 20233K, committed 20352K, reserved 20864K
Event: 9.920 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=57 (full 2):
 def new generation   total 7680K, used 291K [0x03c00000, 0x04450000, 0x09150000)
  eden space 6848K,   0% used [0x03c00000, 0x03c00000, 0x042b0000)
  from space 832K,  35% used [0x042b0000, 0x042f8ea8, 0x04380000)
  to   space 832K,   0% used [0x04380000, 0x04380000, 0x04450000)
 tenured generation   total 16916K, used 14959K [0x09150000, 0x0a1d5000, 0x13c00000)
   the space 16916K,  88% used [0x09150000, 0x09febff0, 0x09fec000, 0x0a1d5000)
 Metaspace       used 19785K, capacity 20233K, committed 20352K, reserved 20864K
}
```


----------



## Sparcey (21. Feb 2015)

hier geht der code weiter 
	
	
	
	





```
Deoptimization events (0 events):
No events

Internal exceptions (10 events):
Event: 8.342 Thread 0x148ccc00 Exception <a 'sun/nio/fs/WindowsException'> (0x03fa8de8) thrown at [C:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-i586-cygwin\jdk8u25\1677\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jni.cpp, line 716]
Event: 8.348 Thread 0x148ccc00 Exception <a 'sun/nio/fs/WindowsException'> (0x03faa350) thrown at [C:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-i586-cygwin\jdk8u25\1677\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jni.cpp, line 716]
Event: 8.829 Thread 0x148ccc00 Exception <a 'java/lang/ClassNotFoundException': sun/net/www/protocol/about/Handler> (0x040d0368) thrown at [C:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-i586-cygwin\jdk8u25\1677\hotspot\src\share\vm\classfile\systemDictionary.cpp, line 202]
Event: 8.845 Thread 0x148ccc00 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x040d0f68) thrown at [C:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-i586-cygwin\jdk8u25\1677\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1312]
Event: 8.845 Thread 0x148ccc00 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x040d14c8) thrown at [C:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-i586-cygwin\jdk8u25\1677\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1312]
Event: 9.948 Thread 0x149a0800 Implicit null exception at 0x01e3d68c to 0x01e3e4d4
Event: 11.742 Thread 0x148ccc00 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x042538d8) thrown at [C:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-i586-cygwin\jdk8u25\1677\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1312]
Event: 11.743 Thread 0x148ccc00 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x042541d8) thrown at [C:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-i586-cygwin\jdk8u25\1677\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1312]
Event: 11.743 Thread 0x148ccc00 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x04255b30) thrown at [C:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-i586-cygwin\jdk8u25\1677\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1312]
Event: 11.743 Thread 0x148ccc00 Exception <a 'java/security/PrivilegedActionException'> (0x04256430) thrown at [C:\re\workspace\8-2-build-windows-i586-cygwin\jdk8u25\1677\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp, line 1312]

Events (10 events):
Event: 11.746 Executing VM operation: RevokeBias
Event: 11.746 Executing VM operation: RevokeBias done
Event: 11.746 loading class sun/text/CompactByteArray
Event: 11.747 loading class sun/text/CompactByteArray done
Event: 11.747 loading class sun/text/SupplementaryCharacterData
Event: 11.747 loading class sun/text/SupplementaryCharacterData done
Event: 11.747 loading class java/text/BreakIterator$BreakIteratorCache
Event: 11.747 loading class java/text/BreakIterator$BreakIteratorCache done
Event: 11.747 loading class java/text/StringCharacterIterator
Event: 11.748 loading class java/text/StringCharacterIterator done


Dynamic libraries:
0x011c0000 - 0x011f0000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\java.exe
0x77410000 - 0x7754c000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
0x75960000 - 0x75a34000 	C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0x75470000 - 0x754bb000 	C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
0x775a0000 - 0x77640000 	C:\Windows\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x75740000 - 0x757ec000 	C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77580000 - 0x77599000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\sechost.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771c2000 	C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x75d90000 - 0x75e59000 	C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
0x75a70000 - 0x75abe000 	C:\Windows\system32\GDI32.dll
0x75ac0000 - 0x75aca000 	C:\Windows\system32\LPK.dll
0x75ea0000 - 0x75f3d000 	C:\Windows\system32\USP10.dll
0x74000000 - 0x7419e000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\COMCTL32.dll
0x771d0000 - 0x77227000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x77560000 - 0x7757f000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x75800000 - 0x758cc000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x56530000 - 0x565ef000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\msvcr100.dll
0x56180000 - 0x56524000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x6ed70000 - 0x6ed77000 	C:\Windows\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x75e60000 - 0x75e95000 	C:\Windows\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x75730000 - 0x75736000 	C:\Windows\system32\NSI.dll
0x73560000 - 0x73592000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x77550000 - 0x77555000 	C:\Windows\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x64d00000 - 0x64d0c000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\verify.dll
0x56150000 - 0x56171000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\java.dll
0x56130000 - 0x56143000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\zip.dll
0x76180000 - 0x76dca000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x76dd0000 - 0x76f2c000 	C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
0x75400000 - 0x7540b000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x64d10000 - 0x64d1a000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\management.dll
0x56d70000 - 0x56d85000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\net.dll
0x74e00000 - 0x74e3c000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x74df0000 - 0x74df6000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x56120000 - 0x5612f000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\nio.dll
0x734f0000 - 0x73500000 	C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x6f790000 - 0x6f7a0000 	C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x6f700000 - 0x6f712000 	C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x74cc0000 - 0x74d04000 	C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x6f780000 - 0x6f788000 	C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x6b640000 - 0x6b667000 	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
0x74880000 - 0x74885000 	C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x73280000 - 0x7329c000 	C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
0x73260000 - 0x73267000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x6f6f0000 - 0x6f6f6000 	C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x73060000 - 0x73098000 	C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
0x55fd0000 - 0x56116000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\awt.dll
0x758d0000 - 0x7595f000 	C:\Windows\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x73be0000 - 0x73bf3000 	C:\Windows\system32\DWMAPI.DLL
0x73fc0000 - 0x74000000 	C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x75320000 - 0x7532c000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x6e8b0000 - 0x6ea73000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
0x74960000 - 0x74969000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x6f830000 - 0x6f836000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x5bbe0000 - 0x5c9ae000 	C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
0x743f0000 - 0x74415000 	C:\Windows\system32\powrprof.dll
0x76f80000 - 0x7711d000 	C:\Windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x75430000 - 0x75457000 	C:\Windows\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
0x75500000 - 0x75512000 	C:\Windows\system32\DEVOBJ.dll
0x55e90000 - 0x55fc9000 	C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPI.dll
0x74e40000 - 0x74e56000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x74bd0000 - 0x74c0b000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x75710000 - 0x75727000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x72f70000 - 0x72f82000 	C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.DLL
0x72f60000 - 0x72f6d000 	C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.DLL
0x55e50000 - 0x55e88000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x55e20000 - 0x55e50000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\t2k.dll
0x55df0000 - 0x55e15000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\prism_d3d.dll
0x55db0000 - 0x55de6000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\glass.dll
0x75ad0000 - 0x75b4b000 	C:\Windows\system32\COMDLG32.dll
0x6fb60000 - 0x6fe32000 	C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll
0x754c0000 - 0x754ef000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x755b0000 - 0x756d1000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x75410000 - 0x7541c000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x75ca0000 - 0x75d23000 	C:\Windows\system32\CLBCatQ.DLL
0x73a80000 - 0x73bb0000 	C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
0x752d0000 - 0x7531c000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x62560000 - 0x62589000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.25.dll
0x62520000 - 0x62551000 	C:\Windows\system32\EhStorShell.dll
0x741b0000 - 0x742a5000 	C:\Windows\system32\PROPSYS.dll
0x624b0000 - 0x6251a000 	C:\Windows\System32\cscui.dll
0x624a0000 - 0x624a9000 	C:\Windows\System32\CSCDLL.dll
0x649a0000 - 0x649ab000 	C:\Windows\system32\CSCAPI.dll
0x62430000 - 0x624a0000 	C:\Windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
0x75070000 - 0x75089000 	C:\Windows\system32\srvcli.dll
0x73350000 - 0x7335a000 	C:\Windows\system32\slc.dll
0x55d90000 - 0x55da1000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\javafx_font.dll
0x5cb60000 - 0x5cc95000 	C:\Windows\system32\dwrite.dll
0x55d70000 - 0x55d90000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\sunec.dll
0x54dd0000 - 0x55d67000 	C:\Users\Chritsian\Downloads\runtime\jre-x32\1.8.0_25\bin\jfxwebkit.dll
0x71a30000 - 0x71b1b000 	C:\Windows\system32\dbghelp.dll

VM Arguments:
java_command: net.minecraft.launcher.Main
java_class_path (initial): game\launcher.jar
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\ProgramData\Oracle\Java\javapath;C:\Program Files\Borland\Delphi7\Bin;C:\Program Files\Borland\Delphi7\Projects\Bpl\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;c:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Shared
USERNAME=Chritsian
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows 7 Build 7601 Service Pack 1

CPU:total 4 (4 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 30 stepping 5, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, popcnt, tsc, tscinvbit

Memory: 4k page, physical 3632632k(2238128k free), swap 7263516k(5662040k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (25.25-b02) for windows-x86 JRE (1.8.0_25-b18), built on Oct  7 2014 14:31:05 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 10.0 (VS2010)

time: Sat Feb 21 11:59:23 2015
elapsed time: 11 seconds (0d 0h 0m 11s)
```


----------

